# I'm new to the site, going through the IVF process for the first time



## Meg85 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi!

At the moment I am going through D/R which I started on the 8th September.  I would like to join a cycle buddies board but I'm not quite sure which one I should be joining?

I noticed the site when searching about fertility on the web and I wanted to talk to others who are going through the same thing as me.  Everyone on here seems to know a lot about what's going on but I only know bits...  maybe I should know more. 

My husband and I had been trying for a baby for 2 years before being referred for IVF.  It turns out my husband suffers from morphology so I think we'll be having ICSI but all the information I have says this will be decided when the eggs are collected etc but I assume due to our circumstances.

xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Meg,

Welcome!!
The cycle buddy threads are great, you join the one which applies to you, I think if you are already down regulating the october thread? I just went through ICSI, and was on the cycle buddy thread through out and it was great having support, and somewhere you can ask advise if things take a funny turn! Also a few of us have a thread on the male factor thread, where's its male factor only just supportimg each other if you wanted to join us your more than welcome! 

Good luck!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome to FF Meg - this is a great site!

Here's a link to the cycle buddies thread for Sept/Oct - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325162.0

and also a link to the ICSI board - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0 where you can ask more questions.

My husband (DH) and I had ICSI, but we knew we needed it as he had a failed vasectomy reversal. I think they'll look at the quality of your DH's sperm and make a decision based on the quality and whether they need a bit more help fertilising an egg. Basically, with IVF they mix the sperm with the eggs and let them get on with it, and with ICSI they select a sperm to inject into the egg (sorry this is a very simplistic explanation and it is more complicated).

Just shout if you have any questions

KA xxx


----------



## Meg85 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!  I'm going to ask to join the cycle buddy thread you recommend and see where it goes!  I have never done the 'forum' thing on any website before so it's all new territory!

KA - no worries - I am more than happy with simplistic versions!  There's so much to take in!  I'm pleased to see it all worked out well for you in the end.  Twins - wow!

Thanks again for your kind welcome!

xxx


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome, Good luck to you!! If you want any advice i have been through  one round of ivf? x


----------



## SianB (Sep 24, 2014)

Hiya I'm new as well, we have just started I've aim on my 3rd day injecting menopur now. Me and my boyfriend have also been trying to conceive for 2years x


----------

